# Keep those sunglasses on... Lc. Fire Dance 'Patricia'



## Candace (Mar 9, 2008)

My specimen sized plant of Lc. Fire Dance 'Patricia' is blooming on 5 spikes with 18 flowers and 8 buds. I knocked one spike off getting it down so it should have had another 4 flowers..oops. This is a cross of c. aurantiaca x Lc. Fire Island and was bought from Fordyce orchids orginally. I inherited it from a friend who got out of growing orchids. It's outgrowing it's 8" pot rapidly and loves semi hydro. I grow it hanging in the g.h. in high light. Not all the flowers could fit in the photo.


----------



## swamprad (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, Candace! Beautiful!


----------



## Elena (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 9, 2008)

Super culture!

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2008)

Another Hottie! Orange this time!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice growing!!!!


Ramon


----------



## Hien (Mar 9, 2008)

Very rich orange red. I actually prefer this fiery color more than the blue red.


----------



## Roy (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice Candace, well done.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 9, 2008)

Wonderful plant!:clap:


----------



## cwt (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautifully done Candace!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 9, 2008)

Yowser! Lovely blooms! :clap:


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2008)

Great Show:clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, Great show! congrats. Jean


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 10, 2008)

very nice! impressive


----------



## e-spice (Mar 10, 2008)

Very pretty Candace!

e-spice


----------



## Candace (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, too bad it didn't wait for our OS show at the end of April.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 10, 2008)

That is an awesome color! Love the orange ones. I can just see yours draped in ribbons now...


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 10, 2008)

:clap::drool:LOVE IT!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2008)

8" thats crazy! Well done.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2008)

well named -- and photographing them with sunlight dancing on the flowers certainly intensifies the color.


----------



## Corbin (Mar 13, 2008)

fantastic!


----------



## cwt (Mar 13, 2008)

Jolly good showpiece.


----------



## paphjoint (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool !! very well grown


----------



## Heather (Mar 13, 2008)

That's certainly rewarding of your culture, Candace. I like the oranges too (anything not tooo floofy is okay by me!)


----------



## Bolero (Mar 16, 2008)

Superb!!!


----------

